# Johnny Trigg wanna be ribs, Q-view



## schmitzmoke (Jul 29, 2013)

This was my first attempt at making a world class rack of Baby Back Ribs, Johnny Trigg style. This is a tall order! I've done tons of ribs before, some turned out great and some just OK. I've never been to a BBQ competition much less turned in a box before. I've been reading through all the rib threads, (thank you all,,, good stuff!) and I really thought that the Johnny Trigg method sounded like ribs that I would like. Here's how I did them.

I can only hope they come out like Mr Triggs. 














WP_20130629_003.jpg



__ schmitzmoke
__ Jul 29, 2013






Dry Rub;

Dark Brown Sugar, Paprika, Black Pepper, Onion Powder, Garlic Powder, Kosher Salt and some Chipotle powder.

Let stand for a few hours in the fridge;

Smoker set at 235;

Wood;

Apple and Grapefruit














WP_20130629_004.jpg



__ schmitzmoke
__ Jul 29, 2013






No water in the pan;

2 Hour's of smoke;

Time to wrap!














WP_20130629_013.jpg



__ schmitzmoke
__ Jul 29, 2013



















WP_20130629_019.jpg



__ schmitzmoke
__ Jul 29, 2013






A layer of Dark Brown Sugar, a few stripes of Honey and Butter Spread on both sides.

I didn't have "Tiger Sauce" so I used "TUONG OT SRIRACHA" sauce. (Good stuff,, be care full,,, it's HOT!)














WP_20130629_022.jpg



__ schmitzmoke
__ Jul 29, 2013



















WP_20130629_025.jpg



__ schmitzmoke
__ Jul 29, 2013






Wrap, and back in for an hour and a half at 225. 

Unwrap and back in the smoker, boost the temp to 250-260. Save all the juice from the foil, place in a sauce pan and place on a very low heat to slowly simmer.

I did use a light smoke for the last hour in the smoker.














WP_20130629_027.jpg



__ schmitzmoke
__ Jul 29, 2013



















WP_20130629_028.jpg



__ schmitzmoke
__ Jul 29, 2013






I added some of my favorite BBQ sauce to the pan that contained all the goodness from the foil that's been simmering to use as a final glaze. This sauce was soooooooo good that I used it on chicken later in the week.

DONE!

Outstanding ribs! We sat down with some friends, a pile of slaw, a few cold beers and wiped the three slabs out in no time! Sweet and sticky goodness! Good bites off the bone, tender with a nice heat finish!

I can now humbly say that,,,, I'm on the same planet as Johnny Trigg. Hopefully some day I'll be able to say that my ribs are somewhere in the same BBQ universe as his are.


----------



## tonybel (Jul 29, 2013)

Ribs look great!
Nice color also.


----------



## whittling chip (Jul 29, 2013)

Love the apple and grapefruit mix on the wood choice. I use all the citrus wood I can find. I'm in Largo and the citrus cures real quick in the "winter" which is our dry season.

Your TUONG OT SRIRACHA looks like a pretty good alternative to JT's

Happy smokin'

WC


----------



## webowabo (Jul 29, 2013)

Johnny trigg who? ... Ribs look good. and if you liked them.. and the friends like them more than the beer.... I ask again.. Johnyy who? heheh


----------



## themule69 (Jul 29, 2013)

Looks great!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## drumr68 (Jul 29, 2013)

Gorgeous Ribs!  Making my mouth water!


----------



## seenred (Jul 30, 2013)

Those baby backs look absolutely delicious!  Nice going!

Red


----------



## comosmoker (Jul 30, 2013)

Ribs look outstanding!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Nice Q-View as well!!


----------



## disco (Jul 30, 2013)

They look terrific!







Disco


----------



## heycoachmoose (Jul 30, 2013)

Look damn good to me. Love the siracha idea. I  might try that one


----------



## dfy motorsports (Jul 30, 2013)

NICE GOOD, THEY LOOK AWESOME!!!!!! I will have to give that a try next!


----------



## chef willie (Jul 30, 2013)

Great looking ribs. I did a double take on the grapefruit wood & then looked at your location. Made sense then. Did some JT ribs a while back and was shocked at the squeeze Parkay idea on actual real food.....BUT, surprisingly it works.....Willie


----------



## lgreenberg (Jul 30, 2013)

one more "omg that looks great! "

:)


----------



## mickhlr (Jul 30, 2013)

Outstanding Schmitzmoke!!  They do look great!  I can almost smell them. 

I have smoked a lot of ribs through the years on my old wide body GOSM.  And, they were always good.  With those 4 grates, I could smoke 8 racks of ribs at a time.  It produced good, tender, tasty ribs...very easily.  Being from Texas, I grew up on good barbeque sauce.  But, the first time I went to Memphis in 2001, and tried the dry-rub ribs at Rendezvous and Corky's, I loved those as well.  And, for years, when I smoked ribs I did some slabs the Texas-way, and some slabs the Memphis-way.  I kept Corky's rub in stock at all times. 

However, I've never smoked any the way they do on Barbeque Pitmasters...specifically the rib legend, Johnny Trigg.  And, I sure did want to try that.

Then, I bought me a new Old Country Wrangler stick burner.  I played with it for 3 weeks before I finally attempted ribs...and I did three racks of spare ribs.  Keep in mind, that even though I, and many others, always thought my ribs were really good, I never took the time to remove the membrane.  And, I never trimmed spare ribs by removing the top, thin meat strip, or the flap on the underside.  I did all that with these ribs, as that's what Johnny Trigg, and most other competitors on Barbeque Pitmasters did.  And, I started playing with my own rubs and barbeque sauces.  Finally found one of each that I really like.    

Anyway, I smoked them in my rub for about 3 hours at 275*, then took them off, wrapped them in foil with the squeeze butter, brown sugar, and honey.  I didn't need to add any more spice, due to the rub I made.  Put them back on the smoker for 2 hours wrapped in foil...keeping the temp at 275.  Took them out of the foil, and like you, saved that sweet juice to heat up and mix with a homemade barbeque sauce.  Put them back on the smoker at 325-350* for about 45 minutes, glazing with the barbeque sauce, until they looked perfect.  And, I have to say, they were by-far the best ribs I've ever smoked.  EVER!!  And, the worst ribs I've ever smoked were GREAT!  These were magnificent!  I now see I've always smoked mine too long, as they were normally falling off the bone...and I found they don't like that in competition barbeque.  I never knew they could be just as tender, bite like butter, and NOT fall off the bone.  I just didn't know how to do it. 

And, those thin pieces of boneless meat that I trimmed off the top and the flap on the underside...I smoked them with the ribs on my upper rack.  I never wrapped them, and after about 4 hours I glazed them in barbeque sauce for a few minutes, then took them off the smoker, cut into bite-sized pieces to snack on as we were drinking Newcastle and waiting on the ribs.  OMG!!!  Absolutely wonderful...and those 6 strips of juicy, smoky, tender pork were gone in no time.

Here is some of the finished product.













IMG_0914.JPG



__ mickhlr
__ Jul 9, 2013


----------



## suie (Jul 30, 2013)

The ribs look great, awesome job!!

I gotta ask, though, what is chortle powder?


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 30, 2013)

Suie said:


> The ribs look great, awesome job!!
> 
> I gotta ask, though, what is chortle powder?









I've been meaning to try these this summer. I have the Tiger sauce, but I can't find anyplace around here that still sells squeeze Parkay.


----------



## schmitzmoke (Jul 30, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Great looking ribs. I did a double take on the grapefruit wood & then looked at your location. Made sense then. Did some JT ribs a while back and was shocked at the squeeze Parkay idea on actual real food.....BUT, surprisingly it works.....Willie


I have a friend that has a yard care business, he always has fruit wood. The other day he hooked me up with a pile of Pecan that I chunked up.

I gotta tell ya,, the Squeeze Parkay, Honey, Siracha and Brown Sugar along with the rib juices was killer!!!!


----------



## schmitzmoke (Jul 30, 2013)

Suie said:


> The ribs look great, awesome job!!
> 
> I gotta ask, though, what is chortle powder?


Chipotle, Spell Checker did that to me,,,,,


----------



## schmitzmoke (Jul 30, 2013)

MickHLR said:


> Outstanding Schmitzmoke!!  They do look great!  I can almost smell them.
> 
> I have smoked a lot of ribs through the years on my old wide body GOSM.  And, they were always good.  With those 4 grates, I could smoke 8 racks of ribs at a time.  It produced good, tender, tasty ribs...very easily.  Being from Texas, I grew up on good barbeque sauce.  But, the first time I went to Memphis in 2001, and tried the dry-rub ribs at Rendezvous and Corky's, I loved those as well.  And, for years, when I smoked ribs I did some slabs the Texas-way, and some slabs the Memphis-way.  I kept Corky's rub in stock at all times.
> 
> ...


Them's some sweet look'in ribs! I had the same problem,,, cook too long and the get mushy! I rely on feel and a bone twist when it starts getting close.


----------



## schmitzmoke (Jul 30, 2013)

Whittling Chip said:


> Love the apple and grapefruit mix on the wood choice. I use all the citrus wood I can find. I'm in Largo and the citrus cures real quick in the "winter" which is our dry season.
> 
> Your TUONG OT SRIRACHA looks like a pretty good alternative to JT's
> 
> ...


I can almost see your smoke from my place here in Brandon. My Wally World doesn't have the Tiger sauce,,, and I've never had it before. The Sriracha brings some kick ass flavor to the party!!! I love it on all kinds of stuff. keep lots of cold beer on hand, the heat sneaks up on ya,, and gives ya a good whoop'in!

 See ya at Crabby Bills for a cold beer!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have yet to try butter spread and other things like that, mainly because I cook ribs for us and not competition and I'm perfectly happy with the way they come out. I will try some comp rib style ribs soon though and I do say, those pics of your ribs look fantastic! Both of you.


----------



## suie (Jul 30, 2013)

Schmitzmoke said:


> Chipotle, Spell Checker did that to me,,,,,


Ah-ha, thanks for clearing that up!


mneeley490 said:


> I've been meaning to try these this summer. I have the Tiger sauce, but I can't find anyplace around here that still sells squeeze Parkay.


I had just about given up trying to find Parkay too, then found it at Walmart. I bought 4 bottles just in case.


----------



## nadm (Jul 30, 2013)

Looks outstanding!! I've done the rest, but not the butter spread. Next time. Any pics after the slice? Would love to see the ring. Nice job.


----------



## schmitzmoke (Jul 30, 2013)

Suie said:


> Schmitzmoke said:
> 
> 
> > Chipotle, Spell Checker did that to me,,,,,
> ...


Good deal, I found it our local Publix market, I remember when you had 10 - 15 different bottles of this on the shelves. God knows what's in this stuff but it sure works well on ribs!!


----------



## schmitzmoke (Jul 30, 2013)

I love grilling and smoking, I bought two Cornish hens and did them Beer Butt style with my rub and placed them on an 8oz Bud can. A couple taters and a 325 grill with no smoke. Perfect for the wife and I.













WP_20130720_003.jpg



__ schmitzmoke
__ Jul 30, 2013


















WP_20130720_010.jpg



__ schmitzmoke
__ Jul 30, 2013






Finished up on the grill to crisp the skin,,,













WP_20130720_013.jpg



__ schmitzmoke
__ Jul 30, 2013






I wish I had some of the sauce from my ribs on the Hens tonight, if only I could bottle and sell that stuff!


----------



## coronaca92879 (Jul 30, 2013)

Siracha and honey is what I use on mine with a little beer or soda, tried it once and the Siracha does it every time.


----------



## schmitzmoke (Jul 31, 2013)

nadm said:


> Looks outstanding!! I've done the rest, but not the butter spread. Next time. Any pics after the slice? Would love to see the ring. Nice job.


I knew someone would ask,,,,, They flew off the plate and I was too busy munching. I totally dropped the ball on the money shots!


----------

